# Waterfowl TV shows-good and bad, my .02



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Ok, So I have been watching my fair share of waterfowl on the tube. 

First the bad 
I don't need to see 4 minutes of slo mo kill shots set to dramatic aggressive music where geese struggle to fly and stay aloft as they are shot at multiple times. Disrespectful. (higdon)

I also don't like the "kill 'em" shot call. Not good for the sport and just too blood thirsty. (Higdon) take 'em, shoot, nut 'em....all acceptable 

These guys all seem to have it figured out, why don't more of them explain what worked and what didn't. Are they afraid they may wise up two 18 year old's 
in Ohio just learning? (Higdon) & Belding) I did enjoy the recent Belding show with the Benelli ladies.

And what is it about Chad Belding that just sort of rubs me the wrong way??? Can't quite put my finger on it but the way he talks with such, passion?? seems a bit condescending. like "you may hunt waterfowl, but not like I do and you never will" 

A lot of these guys take themselves and their waterfowl "lifestyle" waay to seriously. 

The Good 

Fred Zink and Shaun Stahl always tell us something about the hunt, why they hunted this field today and not yesterday, where they set up in the field and why etc....Saw a recent show where Fred spent 5 minutes, which is a lot for a 22 minute show, showing us how and why to place goose decoys. included drone footage. pretty cool. Zink comes off as a guy that just wants to shoot ducks and geese. a regular guy. someone I can identify with. 

Instead of 5 mins of slo mo kill shots they show us 5 mins of birds landing and taking off, without being shot at. Music is relaxing and mellow. Majestic and respectful. (zink) 

The snow goose guy who hunts with Zink, the Real Wing guy, seems very genuine and down to earth. I like his TV presence, very matter of fact and believable. tells us how to trick snow's and how it's different from Canada geese hunting. Seems like a regular guy chasing birds. 

I am still on the fence about the mojo guys. 

ok, rant over. I am predicting 50% of you will agree with me and 50% will not. off to make a plan for tomorrow....Andy


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

It's kinda funny, with the slo mo kill shots, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

ahartz said:


> Ok, So I have been watching my fair share of waterfowl on the tube.
> 
> First the bad
> I don't need to see 4 minutes of slo mo kill shots set to dramatic aggressive music where geese struggle to fly and stay aloft as they are shot at multiple times. Disrespectful. (higdon)
> ...





ahartz said:


> Ok, So I have been watching my fair share of waterfowl on the tube.
> 
> First the bad
> I don't need to see 4 minutes of slo mo kill shots set to dramatic aggressive music where geese struggle to fly and stay aloft as they are shot at multiple times. Disrespectful. (higdon)
> ...


 cmon dude, im straight meat


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm more worried about the 70yd bow shot now the norm and 600yd rifle kills. If you practice and have the skill, fine, but putting that on TV for the regular guy to try to mimic is irresponsible IMO


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

There's really not too many hunting shows that I care to watch anymore. I'll watch Benny Spies and Michael Waddell because they make me laugh. The only one I make a point to watch is michigan out of doors


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

What bugs me is the hunters that are trying to poke anti hunters or sway indifferent voters to support hunting by plastering tv/internet with bloody birds, heads/feathers blown off. Nothing screams let promote hunting to someone indifferent about the sport than those slo mo death kills, or kill um all, all over the Internet. Now im as guilty with a few bloody pics from time to time, but i get caught up in emotion as the next guy. But like the tawas McDonald's incident a few years back, i think us waterfowlers need to watch what we support on television or how we conduct ourselves in public. Im trying to bettrr myself and the bloodthirst is fading with age. As far as outdoor programming mucc has always came across very well in my eyes to non hunters that may be watching. Zink, stalh, and a few others are also great ambassadors of the sport. The guys from DU tv and the guy from drakes migration nation at least put up good education on wetland benefits around the country. Belding, and several others are just annoying to watch for the full episode imo as well. Its funny this came up. A buddy and i were just talking about Facebook posts the other day. This isnt any hard fact but a great way to look at things. I only hope some of the guys like belding , foiles ,etc can get the younger hunters on board with a little respect for the birds and habitat. Not just limits or Facebook status symbols.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree...the shows that are just kill fests don't interest me. I like to learn why and how tactics work as well as seeing respect for the animals.
I watched a show the other day that bothered me. I don't recall the name, first time I've watched it. The great hunter went after a Water Buffalo with a bow. He shot it once, followed up and put a second arrow in it, then had to follow it up again and take 2 shots with a rifle. What ever happened to a quick, clean kill. I know bowhunters kill deer quickly, but if something like large African game needs to be arrowed twiced then finished with 2 bullets....start with the gun for the sake of the animal.
If I were a non hunter, that show may have turned me to the anti side.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's all about the coarsening of America.
Vulgar sells.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

it all went downhill after Tred Barta got sick.......if you cant do it the Barta way well then....


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I did see a video a while back. I think someone on here posted the link. It was about sea duck hunting on the east coast somewhere. Very well done and very informative.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

If you take the adult out of the mix, you get juveniles behaving in ways that what would historically be seen as "badly". The imagery on these shows is the example people choose to follow . Because they don't get one supplied from somewhere else.

I'm surprised when there's 8 people blowing up a mallard hen at 20 yards, they aren't showing the intestines flailing. 
I've shot with guides that scolded you for vulgar or crude behavior.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I guess the lesson here is that all of us old guys need to do a better job teaching our kids/grandkids the proper way to behave. Luckily the way to do that is fun, take them hunting more.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

The fact you're online tells me East wind shut you guys down? Cousin 0 fered in the Bay said it was a circus more boats than the opener.
I agree I hate slow mo kills set to Slayer. I like the Duck Commander movies. And Bad Chelding is a douche


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

thanks guys, good discussion. I am a bit surpised that some of the sponsors of these shows don't rerlaize the same thing. YOU KNOW some of the guys associated with these shows discuss the same things we have in the last few hours here. Interesting to see how this issue and these guys mature....

Bonus points to pikenetter for the Tred Barta drop. As a hungry for knowledge young fisherman I read his column on the last page of sportfishing magazine for many years. tales of making his millionaire owners of boats he captained get him chocolate milk at the helm. funny stuff. 

Jerry- the boys hunted a field out west. one mallard. very few birds. LSC was a zoo. at 10am, 12 trailers at the spillway, 16 at Harley Ensign. Saw many parties coming in at 10-1030.


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Good tv well to me at 30 years old and a divorce n new home I opted outnof cable dish internet etc I got dvds a tv and a ps3 my new girlfriend leaves here I teach myself games at night read books and go to bed kids don't play video games which forces us outside for walks and nature just like 20-25 years ago tech is easy us young fathers remember what we grow up with ok set if a bit off topic but last balding show I watched just irked me with my old man


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Almost all of the shows that I have watched on satellite don't appeal to me. I will change the channel if a show rewinds to watch a duck die in slow motion. I like to be educated on how to hunt, how to set decoys, how to scout better, etc. I wish shows would include those items more.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I watch quite a few, especially since my 9 yr old son DVR's the shows and loves to watch. 
Although not a waterfowl show, I have recently become a Bennie Spies fan. Fred Zink's show is pretty good, except when they sit and watch the guitar playing cameraman sing to them. The RNT guys aren't bad. The Mojo Outdoors guys don't bother me, even though it is a show peddling spinners. I will agree with the consensus about Belding, and I'll add the Migration Nation weirdo to the dislike list. 
I put up with the shows, because there are way worse things for my kid to want to watch. Even if the shows DO set his expectations a little high for OUR hunts.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Benny Spies is the best by far. Sinks is mostly ok but I hate the slow motion crap and the terrible music. RNT is ok. To be honest I really don't watch hunting shows anymore.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

My big problem with waterfowl shows is the way the camera makes shots look longer than they are. If you watch where the dead birds fall and how few strides it takes the dog to get to them, you know they are good close shots. But I think they appear to be much farther and cause some viewers to skybust when they hunt.
Years ago I took out a couple of newbies who said they've been watching shows all week before our hunt. Well a flock of geese flew by going away well out of range and as I was just watching them, the newbies opened up on them. 
I took much better care after that to make sure they knew what was and wasn't in range.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't stand the f-ing opera music they always play. Why does duck hunting have to be so dramatic?


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Jimw said:


> I can't stand the f-ing opera music they always play. Why does duck hunting have to be so dramatic?


I don't ever recall hearing music before taking a shot at any game animal......


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

I've noticed mi out of doors has even gotten into the slow motion kill shot rewind lately.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Old Squaw taste excellent on my new Bradley Smoker


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> Old Squaw taste excellent on my new Bradley Smoker


Nobody can shoot a bird without one of these Eotech sights, or without the Nitro Mags...


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the Avian X is probably one of the better ones, but only like 5 minutes worth....the rest is "brought to you by" junk. I understand sponsors but it's WAY over the top. Thank God I have DVR to fast forward. Michigan Out of Doors is still my favorite.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Claudio Ongaros "Hired too hunt" is a pretty good show.. 

I personally don't like him or a couple of his guides after guiding in the same area as they do last fall.. That crew is as dirty as they come.


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm good with just a segment on Michigan out of doors once a year..I have a buddy that tries to make every hunt like he's on a waterfowl show lol.. Let's just say I hunt alone now.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm mostly sick of the commercialization of these shows. It's all advertisement and no hunting. There was once a time when the sponsors rolled at the beginning and end and it wasn't shoved in your face for 20 minutes of a 30 minute time slot. That and the constant bs filler conversation and replays of the same scene multiple times throughout an episode. I feel like duck hunting is hardly ever portrayed how it really happens. Deer hunting shows are even worse.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> Old Squaw taste excellent on my new Bradley Smoker



"Don't forgot to use my favorite (I forgot the name) jerky rub! HUM HUM!! It's delicious!!"

HAHA!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Jigawat said:


> I'm good with just a segment on Michigan out of doors once a year..I have a buddy that tries to make every hunt like he's on a waterfowl show lol.. Let's just say I hunt alone now.


Agree
Go Pro...Go Home


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't mind the Belding show. He stresses how much he enjoys hunting with friends and enjoying the outdoors. That's a big part of why I participate in this silly sport


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I get tired of all the shots of people driving to the locations, getting gas, shots of the radio, there buddy sleeping in the back seat.
And all those slow motion shots of a guy stepping in a mud puddle or a quad tire slowly turning.
I do like all the drone shots from above, just wish they kept them up when the birds come in.
slow motion mallards getting there beaks blown off is getting redundantly sickening.
Belding wants to be a country singer more than a hunter, stop with all the guitars dude, or go to CMT.
Remember he owns Banded, which bought Avery now he's selling twice the Chinese junk as before.
As much garbage is out there its still better than watching hillbillys catch bass.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Okay...glad to know it's not just me. Glad you started this rant Andy 

I was bored at one point over the holiday, and flipped on Pursuit channel, which has all of these shows (at least on DISH network they are). I watch these shows once in a blue moon...but always regret it when I do. But what struck me on the one show (Avian X maybe?) was the slow mo's (many of you already mentioned it). How many damn slow mo's do I need to watch of a duck or goose getting completely peppered? Fun once, but over, and over, and over? Kind of like watching bad porn LOL 

And one of the shows...not sure which, but I swear it was Avian X again...showed some fast duck action, and then showed the "host" reloading. He put three...count 'em three...shells in the magazine! Now correct me if I'm wrong, but with a plug in, you should not be able to put that third shell in the mag, right? Because if you could, theoretically you could put one in the chamber, then load three in the mag, giving you four shells ready to rock...right? Did anyone else catch that? I had to rewind the DVR to see it over...yep, pumped in three in the mag.

And also, I know some of you have stuck up for Ainsley Beeman on DU tv, and I'm not saying she's not intelligent, but for god's sake...can a woman get a more annoying voice???? GEEZ, I had to turn the channel every time she spoke.

Okay, I'm done...for now LOL


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I pretty much quit watching waterfowl shows for all the reasons mentioned in this thread. There are only a handful of hunting shows I watch at all anymore.

Relentless Pursuit - best show out there, by far. The wing shooting and spear hunting stuff is great.
Hardcore Pursuit - produced by yoopers, mostly deer hunting, but entertaining without being obnoxious.
Gun It with Benny Spies - a little bit of everything, more like a reality show than a hunting show a lot of times. One of the early episodes showed him duck hunting, he shot close to a box of shells and only got 1 or 2 birds, funny stuff.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Duckman Racing said:


> I pretty much quit watching waterfowl shows for all the reasons mentioned in this thread. There are only a handful of hunting shows I watch at all anymore.




Exactly...they all pretty much suck now.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

grassmaster said:


> I get tired of all the shots of people driving to the locations, getting gas, shots of the radio, there buddy sleeping in the back seat.
> And all those slow motion shots of a guy stepping in a mud puddle or a quad tire slowly turning.
> I do like all the drone shots from above, just wish they kept them up when the birds come in.
> slow motion mallards getting there beaks blown off is getting redundantly sickening.
> ...


Belding doesn't own banded, he's only sponsored by them. He does own and operate businesses in the state of NV. Hope this helps clear things up.

The music is a fulcrum, no different than in any show or a movie. We can all say, 'I don't recall hearing music before I did this.." I do like to hear calling and I do like slow motion in the right places, some shows over do it, and it can aid in the actual amount of time they have to show footage, it's a filler in disguise. Not a huge fan of any heavy metal music, or music that distracts the visual aspect of the show. There's some good and some bad out there, the advertisements don't bother me much as it aids in operational cost as the total cost of television is substantial. 

I actually believe Higdon does a good job on bird footage, storyline needs help. RNT is pretty good since they went with Rock Road for their post production and Stahl has always done an exceptional job in talking about techniques. Wish they would show more dog work with Stahl. 

One thing is for certain, it's better than watching Obama lie, or the Bruce Jenner getting a sex change. Would rather have my child grow up watching bad waterfowl TV than a reality series like the Kardashians.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

"One thing is for certain, it's better than watching Obama lie, or the Bruce Jenner getting a sex change. Would rather have my child grow up watching bad waterfowl TV than a reality series like the Kardashians." 

^^^ I couldn't agree more ^^^. Not hunting related, but as a kid I always looked forward to watching Virgil Ward catching fish on TV in the dead of winter.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

If they don't show any reverence for the animal I quit watching. Thus the reason I watch very little outdoor shows anymore. Slow mo kills with hyper head banging music just leaves me speechless. I have seen disrespect to animals and the same people are rude and crude to the people in the woods/marsh and society in general. There is learned behavior on the TV. What's up with the Intro to a bow hunting show where they kill a bee with an arrow? Why?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> If they don't show any reverence for the animal I quit watching. Thus the reason I watch very little outdoor shows anymore. Slow mo kills with hyper head banging music just leaves me speechless. I have seen disrespect to animals and the same people are rude and crude to the people in the woods/marsh and society in general. There is learned behavior on the TV. What's up with the Intro to a bow hunting show where they kill a bee with an arrow? Why?


If I was an ammunition sponsor I wouldn't mind a slow motion clean kill. Proper music of course.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Too many of them are nothing more than duck snuff porn. Now I remember why I haven't had cable or dish for years.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

just ducky said:


> And one of the shows...not sure which, but I swear it was Avian X again...showed some fast duck action, and then showed the "host" reloading. He put three...count 'em three...shells in the magazine! Now correct me if I'm wrong, but with a plug in, you should not be able to put that third shell in the mag, right? Because if you could, theoretically you could put one in the chamber, then load three in the mag, giving you four shells ready to rock...right? Did anyone else catch that? I had to rewind the DVR to see it over...yep, pumped in three in the mag.


If it was Avian X, they are sponsored by browning and they use the Maxus. I believe the Maxus has a feature that automatically takes the first she'll you put in the mag tube and racks it into the chamber. So shell #1 in the tube gets racked and shell 2&3 stay in the mag tube. 





 0:20-0:40 seconds explains the auto load feature.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't stand a half dozen guys all shooting at the same 3 birds. You know those ducks aren't edible. A little self control would go a long ways.
Oh and the product pimping. I get making the sponsors happy but have some integrity will ya.


----------



## Last-n-Draw (Mar 2, 2010)

Grow a beard, buy a hoodie set up 100 yds downwind of another party and your a pro. Pure Michigan. Today's hunting shows are ruining hunting.. Between waterfowl and deer it makes me sick.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Seems to me most the tv shows promote sky busting. most the goose kill shots appear to be in the ozone. 

I guess it could be camera angle, but I like to see birds work and drop the paddles before the kill. 

Not 7 guys popping out of pits and dumping them at what looks to be 80yds up.


----------



## Say Yah To Da U.P. Eh (Jul 5, 2012)

I wonder if he will fire up the Bradley smoker this episode, yup he did. I get the sponsorship just hate his cheesy segways.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Not sure when waterfowling in general started to become about who can have the tightest pattern and blow up the most ducks to the point the meat can't be salvaged.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Contender said:


> Seems to me most the tv shows promote sky busting. most the goose kill shots appear to be in the ozone.
> 
> I guess it could be camera angle, but I like to see birds work and drop the paddles before the kill.
> 
> Not 7 guys popping out of pits and dumping them at what looks to be 80yds up.


A lot of it is the cameras. Unzomed video tends to make the birds look farther away than they actually are. Have seen it many times when trying to take our own video. Pretty much why I gave up trying to take video.


----------



## BladeRunner6 (Jun 3, 2015)

grassmaster said:


> I get tired of all the shots of people driving to the locations, getting gas, shots of the radio, there buddy sleeping in the back seat.
> And all those slow motion shots of a guy stepping in a mud puddle or a quad tire slowly turning.
> I do like all the drone shots from above, just wish they kept them up when the birds come in.
> slow motion mallards getting there beaks blown off is getting redundantly sickening.
> ...



Speaking of banded buying Avery has anyone noticed the quality going down..just recently purchased some decoys from Avery because there not bad for the price but I can't stand banded products so this is kinda disappointing.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but I can only see a duck get shot so many times before I am uninterested. Some of these shows are just another media outlet that allow guys to show off how bad ass they are at duck hunting....I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The only waterfowl show I can watch is the Flyway Highway. Have learned so much from Craig and consider him maybe the best hunter on the planet


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you get bored check out Slade N.W. youtube channel. Very well put together. Only 6 mins long but time used wisely. Kind of a modern snowboarding/skiing film feel to it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanluyn said:


> If it was Avian X, they are sponsored by browning and they use the Maxus. I believe the Maxus has a feature that automatically takes the first she'll you put in the mag tube and racks it into the chamber. So shell #1 in the tube gets racked and shell 2&3 stay in the mag tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I get the "speed loading" feature. But someone educate me please? So you're telling me I can't take my first shell, pull open the chamber and put it in (like I do with my pump), and then put three more in the magazine? Sorry for the stupid question, but I've only shot an auto a couple times in my life. I'm a pump guy


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> A lot of it is the cameras. Unzomed video tends to make the birds look farther away than they actually are. Have seen it many times when trying to take our own video. Pretty much why I gave up trying to take video.


Agree! If you look at where the bird drops, it's typically in, or just outside of the dekes.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I can only see a duck get shot so many times before I am uninterested. Some of these shows are just another media outlet that allow guys to show off how bad ass they are at duck hunting....I have better things to do with my time.


Like I said before...like a bad porn movie. You see one and you've seen it all LOL


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

just ducky said:


> So someone educate me please? So you're telling me I can't take my first shell, pull open the chamber and put it in (like I do with my pump), and then put three more in the magazine? Sorry for the stupid question, but I've only shot an auto a couple times in my life. I'm a pump guy


It's a feature specific to the Maxus. It's for faster reloading. Once you fire the last shell, the bolt stays open. You have 2 ways to load the next shell. 1. Put it directly into the chamber and release the bolt to close it. 2. Put a shell into the mag tube. On the Maxus, if you put it into the tube, the feature takes that first shell in and moves it to the riser, up into the chamber and closes the action automatically. Now you mag tube is empty for shells number 2&3.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanluyn said:


> It's a feature specific to the Maxus. It's for faster reloading. Once you fire the last shell, the bolt stays open. You have 2 ways to load the next shell. 1. Put it directly into the chamber and release the bolt to close it. 2. Put a shell into the mag tube. On the Maxus, if you put it into the tube, the feature takes that first shell in and moves it to the riser, up into the chamber and closes the action automatically. Now you mag tube is empty for shells number 2&3.


Again, I get what you're saying about the speed loading. But my engineer brain is still not getting it...if I manually put the first shell in the chamber, how is it that I cannot put three more into the mag? The times I've used an auto, I manually put the first shell in the chamber, close it, then pump two more int he mag. Does the mag on this gun have some kind of automatic feature that will only let two more shells go in? And if so, how is a "mechanical" device limiting the shells to three total a legal device? I'm just not getting it...I'm slow


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

just ducky said:


> Again, I get what you're saying about the speed loading. But my engineer brain is still not getting it...if I manually put the first shell in the chamber, how is it that I cannot put three more into the mag? The times I've used an auto, I manually put the first shell in the chamber, close it, then pump two more int he mag. Does the mag on this gun have some kind of automatic feature that will only let two more shells go in? And if so, how is a "mechanical" device limiting the shells to three total a legal device? I'm just not getting it...I'm slow


I assume there is a plug that still limits the mag tube to hold 2 shells. I don't own a Maxus so I'm only speaking from what I've learned when looking into buying one, and from that video. I guess you might be able to "ghost load" it to hold 4, but I don't know for sure. With the speed loading, there are never 3 shells in the mag. The first one get loaded into the chamber as soon as you get you finger out of the way. 





Watch at 2:34 and you'll see the action is open from firing the last shell. The first shell in gets loaded into the chamber as soon as it's put into the mag tube.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BladeRunner6 said:


> Speaking of banded buying Avery has anyone noticed the quality going down..just recently purchased some decoys from Avery because there not bad for the price but I can't stand banded products so this is kinda disappointing.


The decoys were manufactured before the acquisition took place, the first run won't take place until this spring for summer/fall delivery. There was a lot of decoys sitting in containers in China that were unpaid prior to the acquisition.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanluyn said:


> I assume there is a plug that still limits the mag tube to hold 2 shells. I don't own a Maxus so I'm only speaking from what I've learned when looking into buying one, and from that video. I guess you might be able to "ghost load" it to hold 4, but I don't know for sure. With the speed loading, there are never 3 shells in the mag. The first one get loaded into the chamber as soon as you get you finger out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That "ghost loading" thing is what I'm talking about? I'm doing some surfing on the web right now to see what I can learn about it. Really I'm intrigued, because I've not heard of this. I'm just thinking about it from a CO's point of view...how do they know you're only loading 3 in? I didn't think a mechanically limiting device was an option under federal law for plugging guns. I'm obviously wrong?


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

just ducky said:


> That "ghost loading" thing is what I'm talking about? I'm doing some surfing on the web right now to see what I can learn about it. Really I'm intrigued, because I've not heard of this. I'm just thinking about it from a CO's point of view...how do they know you're only loading 3 in? I didn't think a mechanically limiting device was an option under federal law for plugging guns. I'm obviously wrong?


I don't think there's a mechanical limiter, probably just a plug like any other shotgun. As far as ghost loading, that is illegal. It's loading one in the chamber, 2 in the tube, and one on the riser, making 4 total in the gun. The CO wouldn't know unless they check your gun while all the shells are still in it. It's easy to do on a lot of guns, but I don't do it. If I can't take down a bird with 3 shots, what good is a 4th shot going to do me at 60 yards? Most times I only use 2 shots anyway.


----------

